

The FCC’s Open Source Stance and the Case of the Vanishing Blog Post - loschorts
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/12/fcc-open-source-vanishing-blog-post/

======
FrancescoRizzi
Thought I was the only one hunting for that FCC post with the WP plugin!

